# [SOLVED] can't config usb tethering - moto g xt1032 (2013)

## papandreoos

i follow the guide here:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android_USB_Tethering

added the kernel settings (i have latest gentooo sources (4.13.10) so i followed the 4.4.6 configuration there).

now when set my phone to usb tethering and command dmesg i  get:

```
[  908.424970] usb 3-5: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci-pci

[  908.544616] usb 3-5: New USB device found, idVendor=22b8, idProduct=2e25

[  908.544624] usb 3-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  908.544628] usb 3-5: Product: Moto G

[  908.544631] usb 3-5: Manufacturer: motorola

[  908.544634] usb 3-5: SerialNumber: TA93004EXL

[  908.548263] rndis_host 3-5:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:06:02.2-5, RNDIS device, 2e:ea:19:0b:4b:8d

[  908.557183] rndis_host 3-5:1.0 enp6s2f2u5: renamed from usb0

[  908.601773] /dev/vmnet: open called by PID 248 (vmnet-bridge)

[  908.601781] /dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

[  908.601796] /dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

[  908.601802] bridge-enp6s2f2u5: can't bridge with enp6s2f2u5, bad header length 58

[  908.601804] bridge-enp6s2f2u5: enabling the bridge on dev up

[  908.601805] bridge-enp6s2f2u5: can't bridge with enp6s2f2u5, bad header length 58

[  908.601806] bridge-enp6s2f2u5: interface enp6s2f2u5 is not a valid Ethernet interface

[  908.601811] bridge-enp6s2f2u5: attached

[  908.801285] userif-2: sent link down event.

[  908.801291] userif-2: sent link up event.

[  908.823009] protocol 0003 is buggy, dev enp6s2f2u5

[  910.616317] protocol 0003 is buggy, dev enp6s2f2u5

[  911.655667] protocol 0003 is buggy, dev enp6s2f2u5

```

how can i solve this?Last edited by papandreoos on Sat Oct 28, 2017 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papandreoos

well wait, i think it is working although the error in dmesg.

i command:

sudo dhcpcd enp6s2f2u5

and i got:

sending commands to master dhcpcd process

and the internet is working with my phone (i disconnected the ethernet port and i don't have wifi in my desktop computer)  :Smile: .

----------

